# Memorial Day



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, let us all take a minute and say a prayer for all our service members, retired, active or passed on. They are the reason we live in the greatest country in the world. Not the politicians. They are the reason we have the right to bear arms. Not the politicians. I have the greatest respect and admiration for all our service men and women. Let's pray they come home soon. Let's pray for the families of the ones that did not and will not come home. I want to express my personal thanks and respect for all those veterans and active duty that visit our forum. God bless you all and God bless America.







:usflag:







:usflag:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thought you guys might want to check this out too. 
http://www.militarytimes.com/valor/


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

God Bless ALL Our Military Past Present and Future!! They have my Respect! They Should Get Way More Respect than they Do From Our Government!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Danny !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you all...


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome Video Chris!!


----------

